# Negative reaction from friends?



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi! I'm new here, but I was just curious if others had the same hard time that I had telling friends you wanted a Kindle, or that you were getting one. I was sitting at lunch with co-workers, telling them how excited I was about this new product a while back and how great it was...and I wanted one. Not one single person was enthusiastic. But I don't care! I still wanted my Kindle.  

Anyone else have this experience? They said things like

-It's not the SAME as reading a real book. (Duh!)
- But you can't share it with friends. (This is true but I don't share my books because people don't give them back!)
- It doesn't have that paper smell. 
-You can't hold it and flip the pages of paper. 
-You can't highlight (wrong, of course). 

I remember being so discouraged that day after work, but I wasn't dissuaded because I realized all those people sitting around at work don't read more than one book a year. They had said as much last year, and they couldn't believe how much I read, so I think that non-readers don't understand and don't have a need to store and carry and easily hold a book in your hand. I hate trying to keep a huge hardback or paperback open on my lap in bed....

Anyone else have these reactions?


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, you are in the right place now!  We all understand here.  We are Kindle obsessed and proud of it   I really think non-readers could never understand the allure of the Kindle.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, none of my friends read at all. They dont get reading books, let an electronic book reader.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol I've had the whole "its not the same as a REAL book".....to me...isn't the book about the text, not just the paper


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't talk to my friends (at least the one's I see face-to-face) about it because they don't read.  They wouldn't understand and just balk at the cost of the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am getting tired of people who _are_ readers and say, "I don't _do_ ebooks." What kind of a stupid statement is that? Trouble is, I've heard it more than once.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

The times they are a changin'


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I just think they either don't get it, or are too jealous to admit they really want one!
My husband who has been making fun of how obsessed I am with this thing, is now getting the NYTimes on it, and didn't even question my thoughts on getting the Kindle 2 (I think he figures if I do, he can take over my K1!!) but he'd never admit it out loud!!


----------



## elbowglitter (Jan 11, 2009)

A lot of people I know are either jealous, think it's cool but not for them (which makes sense -  if you're not a reader, it's probably not for you), or they think it's a stupid expense.

I get a lot of my books from book swap sites, but even that's not free.  There's the initial cost of the first book I swapped, and then even if I'm just going back and forth, swapping books I've received from swaps, each one costs around $3 for shipping.  So to me, the Kindle becomes worth it if I'm averaging less than $3 for books.  I received my Kindle as a Christmas gift, but I'm still counting the cost in the price average.  Obviously, having just gotten the Kindle, counting only the books I've read, not the ones that I've downloaded and are waiting for me, my average is high.  About $40 too high.  But I have a huge backlog of free books to read, books I could have read on my computer, but I know from experience that I never actually do that - I just plan to, so the average will go down.  And I do buy some new releases.  These are books I wouldn't get for months on a book swap site, so the additional cost suddenly doesn't seem that bad.

Of course, I can't explain this to the naysayers.  But when I hear how they got stuck on public transportation and finished their book and had nothing to do, I just smile and hold my Kindle a little bit tighter.


----------



## delron (Nov 13, 2008)

Add me to the list of people whose friends just don't get it because they are really not "readers", unless of course you consider TV Guide and the back of cereal boxes as reading.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My daughter, an AVID, AVID reader HATES my Kindle.  I told her (kiddingly) that she hates it because it has replaced her.  My sister hates it as well...good; then I know that they will both keep their mitts off it and it will be safe from harm.  Those are the only two...everyone else loooooooves it.  My cousin returned her Sony after seeing my K and is on the wait list for it.


----------



## Kelly G (Dec 18, 2008)

I get much the same response from friends and family, some are readers, some not so much.  Most don't yet appreciate the convenience factor because they are stymied by the thought of the initial cost - "but you can get books for free at the library".  
However, I'm used to this.  I'm a vintage and modern fountain pen user/accumulator/restorer and if you think you get trouble about your Kindle, think about explaining why you spent a few hundred dollars "on a pen?" - the Kindle argument is easy by comparison!


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I get a mixed reaction.  My mom and sisters definitely don't understand the Kindle's allure--they think it's interesting, but don't feel that they can give up "real" books.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a librarian and I get mixed reactions at work.  Most think it's "interesting" and like the idea of having lots of books at their fingertips, but most say "I can get my books free HERE!"  That's true, and my budget has taken a hit.  OTOH, my aging eyes can read much easier with the Kindle and makes reading fun again.  For years, reading has been a chore for me.  

And the return of the love of reading makes it all worth it to me.  

Each person has to find out what's most important to them.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

The "I love REAL books too much to ever use something like the Kindle" comment is the one that gets me. Of course, it usually comes from someone who has never even held a Kindle, let alone tried one for a few days. It bugs me because it implies that those of us who do use an e-reader don't love books as much as the speaker does. Yeah, right.

Partial list of responses:

1-Kindle is much more convenient than a DTB in lots of situations such as dr's offices, travel, and being on the bus when you finish one book and want to start another (as an earlier poster noted)
2-Kindle is MUCH easier to use for those of us with eye, hand, arm, or other problems. 
3-It's not an either/or choice! I can still inhale book dust any time I want. When we get our Kindle, we don't have to sign a pledge never to read a paper book again. So we are not really missing out on anything. 
4-As an e-reading friend said recently, "Yeah, I like the way books smell. But I'd rather read them than smell them."


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

To those who don't understand the "I love real books too much" argument, I do understand it because I feel that way.

Now, I do have a Kindle, and I do use it.  But so far, it still hasn't replaced the experience of holding a book in my hands.  I honestly am a book lover.  I don't just mean that I love the words, but I love the books themselves.  I cannot explain it.  

That is not to say I don't like my Kindle; I do.  I plan on continuing to use it.  The main thing it helps me with right now is room.  As I have said before, I have a baby on the way, and my office (which had all of my books) is being converted into a nursery.  I had to go from three book cases overflowing with books to only one.  In this way, the Kindle allows me to have many books that don't take up room.  If I ever get a bigger house, however, I may very well go back to regular books, but that is down the road.  

There are benefits to both regular books and e-books.  I honestly don't see e-books ever fully replacing regular ones.  I could be wrong, though.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I must say my friends who are readers have looked into buying an e reader. One actually got her K1 before the Oprah endorsement. I didn't order mine until last week, but I go and visit my wonderful, generous friend   once a week to use her Kindle.  My daughter tried to get me to buy a Sony over the holidays and I told her is was a Kindle or nothing.................hence I am in line waiting ever so patiently for it to arrive. I think once she gets a look at it, she too will want one but she will just have to wait in line like I did.

23 minutes and counting til the big announcement..................................


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I can understand the "I like real books" arguments.

I had a rocketbook ebook reader and HATED it. I figured all ebook readers were like that so I ignored the kindle until I saw a Sony ebook reader at Target. Playing with the Sony sold me on the kindle!

Uptil then I told friends that ebook readers weren't for real readers but for gadget freaks. I honestly didn't think you could 'zone out' on a kindle..boy was I wrong!

So while you can't force someone to like kindles, you can let some of those 'not a real book' complainers try it out for a bit. They might get the bug like I did!


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> To those who don't understand the "I love real books too much" argument, I do understand it because I feel that way.
> 
> Now, I do have a Kindle, and I do use it. But so far, it still hasn't replaced the experience of holding a book in my hands. I honestly am a book lover. I don't just mean that I love the words, but I love the books themselves. I cannot explain it.


I totally get that, mwvickers, and if my previous post came across as too flip towards that point of view, I appologize. Nobody is campaigning to do away with paper books, though. Many of us still have stacks of them in our homes (and wouldn't think of getting rid of them). We can still enjoy the experience of turning an actual paper page or watching a book fall open to a favorite passage. Although I must say, I am fast developing a similar affection for the little pause while the Kindle brings up the spot where I stopped reading, and for the small, easy movement of one thumb that brings up a whole new page, and for the feel and smell of the leather cover on my Kindle. (I can't afford leather-bound paper books!) Kindle vs. paper isn't a strict eitherr proposition, and isn't that a wonderful thing?


----------



## DAB (Feb 9, 2009)

Most of the reaction I've had from friends hasn't been negative so much as surprised that I would be a Kindle reader. I guess they thought that, knowing I was an avid book lover, I was therefor some kind of Luddite or would consider the Kindle experience a bastardization of reading. (I'm a music lover, too, which is why I love my iPod, even if I still go to live performances whenever I can.)

When it comes to general fiction and nonfiction, I'm getting to where I'd rather read that on the Kindle, if given a choice. But other kinds of nonfictin books, particularly if they include sidebar boxes, tables, or particularly formatted sections, I still find it easier to read in hardback. For example: I read Mark Bittman's most recent book "Food Matters" on my Kindle. Most of the text was fine, once I figured out that repeated sentences or slightly out-of-context sentences between some of the paragraphs reflected pullquotes or annotations that, sure enough, in the hard back are printed in the margins in green. Most tables and graphs are hard to follow, and sidebar boxes sometimes appear in the middle of a sentence, but without evidence that they're anything other than part of the main flow of text.

Plus, the end of the book is a cookbook with recipes. These mostly formatted just fine except I found it hard to "page through" multiple pages to follow a recipe, and discovered a new-found appreciation for cookbooks that make an effort to publish recipes on a single page or across a spread -- so you can look back at the ingredients list as you read through the steps, or refer back to a previous step to make sure you didn't miss something earlier.

So, having discovered one instance of where I preferred physical books to an ebook, I ended up buying the hard copy of "Food Matters." And just to spread the wealth around, since I'd bought the Kindle version obviously from Amazon, I bought the hard copy version from B&N, which offers same day delivery here in New York City.

On the other hand, I received several (hard copy) books for Christmas, and am looking forward to reading them, but there's a part of me that's thinking, "Oh, that will be good...but I kind of wish I had it on my Kindle instead!"


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I've always showed my Kindle to people, so instead of "oh I'd never use that" I get "wow, that's cool!" 

For all of those book sniffers out there, I have two words for you. Book Mites. I have a friend so allergic to book mites that not only does she have to buy all of her books new anyway, she has to keep them BEHIND GLASS so they don't get book mites.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Cherie said:


> I totally get that, mwvickers, and if my previous post came across as too flip towards that point of view, I appologize. Nobody is campaigning to do away with paper books, though. Many of us still have stacks of them in our homes (and wouldn't think of getting rid of them). We can still enjoy the experience of turning an actual paper page or watching a book fall open to a favorite passage. Although I must say, I am fast developing a similar affection for the little pause while the Kindle brings up the spot where I stopped reading, and for the small, easy movement of one thumb that brings up a whole new page, and for the feel and smell of the leather cover on my Kindle. (I can't afford leather-bound paper books!) Kindle vs. paper isn't a strict eitherr proposition, and isn't that a wonderful thing?


Agreed!

Again, I wasn't trying to campaign in the other direction, either.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I have got that reaction a lot when just telling people about it. Once you actually SHOW it to them and demonstrate some of the cool features they seem to "get" it a little more. It's a hard thing to describe, you know? And often people's initial reaction is because they don't really think about the convenience of it. I hear a lot of the "I like the smell of a book..." which I think is kinda funny. I know what they mean, but really how often do you smell your books? Wonder if I could make an air freshner for Kindle users that smelled like paper? I also have people dismiss it because it's not backlit. Once I explain that I'd rather it wasn't backlit- I look at my glaring computer too much as it is, a backlit reader could cause more eyestrain... they "get" it and agree. 

Once you get it and can actually demo it you'll get more people interested in it. For those bookworms, show them how easy it is to look up a word in the dictionary while you are reading, and read a review and download a sample of whatever book they are reading and they'll be envious. 

It is a good thing we have Kindle Boards, too... other people here "get" it!


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Whew! Nice to know I wasn't the only one.   

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE real books too. But I've read so many books lately that I feel are a waste of space and waste of full price. If I read a bad book, at least I can say I only paid 9.99 as opposed to 25 Dollars and at least it's not laying on my bedroom floor (I honestly don't have room for another book on my shelves.) That's precisely why I love the idea of a Kindle...which I am patiently waiting for, whooo!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Some people just don't seem to get it! My stepdad thinks if it's going to cost so much, it should be able to do more. He's like, "Why not just use a mini-laptop?" My attempts to explain that its purpose is for reading books were completely futile. My dad is just petrified of anything technology-related. My mom is a serious reader who loves her hardback books--but after watching video demonstrations of the Kindle 2 she wants one... so who knows? Maybe there's hope.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I showed my eldest almost-9-yr old the video.  He wants one.   The younger of the two (yes they're twins ) has Cerebral Palsy and already has access to books on his computer may or may not be able to benefit.  We'll see how the text-to-speech works.  He still needs to get hand control though.

He (eldest) is very smart and likes to read, but I told him he needs to wait.  He wants one for Christmas.  I want to see him add a year or two and get more responsible (he's pretty good now).  I'll probably let him borrow mine under close supervision.

The way I look at it - anything to encourage the reading bug is worth it to me.

We'll also see how my DW likes it.  I'm all for propagandizing cool technology.  I did the same for getting Macs in the household.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I had the opposite reaction from friends and family. I got told 'It's about time, with the amount of commute you have (I rode the train) and number of books you read....'  lol, I had put it off because I was afraid my family would poopoo the idea. 

Of course they all said, they all say it's not for them   ! 

I understand others about not being able to share, I do miss that as I share with my sister and mom and we would talk about the book. At least i have kindlers to talk with    Also I am one of those people who love the smell of new books, I could stand in a book store and get stoned on the smell and buy a tone of books.  I wish they had it as a smell for cars LOL. Like 'New Car' but I prefer 'new book'  

I do have to say that it has saved me some $$'s since I would not buy used books, I have found soo many for around $1.00 and free and they aren't used!!!!!  

and bookmites? I didn't know that.. eeeeewwwww!!! So glad I didnt' know that before and glad I have a kindle now!!

theresam


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

jmeaders said:


> I showed my eldest almost-9-yr old the video. He wants one.  The younger of the two (yes they're twins ) has Cerebral Palsy and already has access to books on his computer may or may not be able to benefit. We'll see how the text-to-speech works. He still needs to get hand control though.
> 
> He (eldest) is very smart and likes to read, but I told him he needs to wait. He wants one for Christmas. I want to see him add a year or two and get more responsible (he's pretty good now). I'll probably let him borrow mine under close supervision.
> 
> ...


I have CP also and I don't think , from what I've seen in the videos, the K2 would not be a good bet for him. The original kindle would be much better. The buttons are bigger and TBH the heavy weight and thickness of the kindle are easier on my hands then the too thin K2.

So IMO if you are thinking of getting him one get a used original kindle.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

chobitz said:


> I have CP also and I don't think , from what I've seen in the videos, the K2 would not be a good bet for him. The original kindle would be much better. The buttons are bigger and TBH the heavy weight and thickness of the kindle are easier on my hands then the too thin K2.
> 
> So IMO if you are thinking of getting him one get a used original kindle.


At this point in time I don't think K1 is even an option for him. He is supposed to be getting a new communications device at school with eye-gaze so we'll see what the Lord has in store for him the rest of the year.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My family and friend all thought I was crazy to spend that much money on a "toy."  Now they all want one! My DD is getting a K2 for her birthday and this afternoon I bought a forum member's K1 for my best friend who has been pouting for the past 3 months that I don't share books with her anymore!! I can't wait to give it to her. She lives north of Houston and rides Metro everyday to her office downtown. She reads during her commute. She is gonna freak!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

When I hear the "I don't read ebooks" or "I only read real books" I ask what was the last book you read? Most of the time they can't name one because it has been so long since they read anything. One of the men I work with couldn't believe it when I told him I hadn't turned on the TV for three weeks. "What do you do?" Read, I told him. The TV guide is the only thing he ever looks at.


----------



## bayou (Feb 10, 2009)

I get negative reactions from people who don't know me well, folks at work, let's say. My friends know I'm an avid reader AND a gadget freak and are surprised that I waited this long to get one. It really is a match made in heaven!

After talking to folks about why I am buying one, they usually understand why it's a good item for ME, and it makes them think about how they utilize books in their own lives.

No more wasted New Yorker magazines (at 1x/week delivery, in 6 months that's a lot of paper!)
I gave my 500 book collection to a library in the poor section of town cuz they were collecting dust sitting on the bookshelf doing NOTHING. 
The only books I kept are my Lord of the Rings trilogy that my grandmother gave to me.
I read the newspaper online because I don't like getting my fingers dirty, and it hurts my eyes.
I still get inspired at a bookstores and will buy paper if the price makes sense or it's not available on my Kindle.
I have a rotating 3 schedule-I'm reading one, two on deck. Always. God forbid I can't make it to the bookstore and am without a book!
The ereaders and ebooks will change the face of publishing as mp3 players and digital music changed how we listen to music. I like being in on the ground floor!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Ordering my Kindle was exciting!  Waiting for its arrival was painfully long.  Opening the box was immensely joyful.  Telling my co-workers and friends about it was a puzzling experience.  I heard all of the comments.  I really hated the comment about having to hold a book in their hands and smell the paper.  Duuh.  Finally someone said, "Darn -- you're not going to be able to share your books with us.".  Aha.  You see I took many of my books to work -- kind of like a private lending library.   I finally began to get it.  

While lots of people enjoy reading, they have not considered the concept ereaders and ebooks and they really don't want to pay money to read.  The only person that immediately grasped the beauty of Kindle was my 84 year, nontekkie mother.  She was truly amazed and thought it was wonderful.  

So it is back to the old concept 'different strokes for different folks'.  It will be interesting to see what the next 10 years hold in store as far as ebooks and ereaders.  

Secretly, I feel pity for the people who don't get it.  Weirdos.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> My family and friend all thought I was crazy to spend that much money on a "toy." Now they all want one! My DD is getting a K2 for her birthday and this afternoon I bought a forum member's K1 for my best friend who has been pouting for the past 3 months that I don't share books with her anymore!! I can't wait to give it to her. She lives north of Houston and rides Metro everyday to her office downtown. She reads during her commute. She is gonna freak!!


Angela, that's great. I have a friend on my account and we have had a great time sharing books. She is in California and I am in Maine so there is no way we'd be mailing paper books back and forth but with the Kindle, we are "co-reading" like made. It's worked out wonderfully.

She was traveling yesterday (had to go to Seattle for an interview) and at first wasn't going to take her Kindle. I said, that's nuts, traveling is the best time to have it! At about 6 pm I got an email that a book had been purchased, then a few minutes later, another email for a 50 cent short story. When she called later in the evening, I asked if she had bought the books -- just to make sure someone hadn't done something unauthorized. Sort of sheepishly she said yes, she had -- the Kindle _was_ great for traveling and she had run out of things to read during a "hurry up and wait" moment. Once again, instant gratification!

L


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Every time I gush about my soon to be Kindle I get mutters of "obsessed" and "Why don't you just buy a book?".
Since most people I work with are not big readers they just don't get it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

So far I've found only one negative thing about my Kindle - ya can't collect first editions. Well, I guess you can, sort of, but it's not the same.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> When I hear the "I don't read ebooks" or "I only read real books" I ask what was the last book you read? Most of the time they can't name one because it has been so long since they read anything. One of the men I work with couldn't believe it when I told him I hadn't turned on the TV for three weeks. "What do you do?" Read, I told him. The TV guide is the only thing he ever looks at.


We should have a poll for how many Kindlers have cancelled their cable TV!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't give up my TV. I actually read with the TV on and I do a lot of cross stitch so can't read and do that. I am trying to learn to knit and read but can't cable and read.  Being single I can't always take all the quite in my house 

theresam


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

FearNot said:



> So far I've found only one negative thing about my Kindle - ya can't collect first editions. Well, I guess you can, sort of, but it's not the same.


Yeah, but now the original Kindle itself is a first edition!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Panjo said:


> Yeah, but now the original Kindle itself is a first edition!


I like it!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Unfortunately I can't give up my TV. I actually read with the TV on and I do a lot of cross stitch so can't read and do that. I am trying to learn to knit and read but can't cable and read. Being single I can't always take all the quite in my house
> 
> theresam


I thought I was the only one who reads and watches tv also! I guess its my generation but I always like the tv on.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I thought I was the only one who reads and watches tv also! I guess its my generation but I always like the tv on.


I can't "just" watch TV. I can sit down with a book and only read without anything else going on, but if the TV is on I HAVE to be doing something else. Gaming, usually. I don't know if it's generational or it's just me. I've just always been a multi-tasker.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Not sure if it has to do with generation grew up in or the fact I'm somewhat ADD  or that when I grew up wasn't much on TV and I was always in motion . Or maybe it's a girl thing lol. If I'm sitting my hands better be moving!  used to be the bone of contention between me and my x boyfriend.. Note the X in boyfriend <ggggg>

theresam


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Panjo said:


> Yeah, but now the original Kindle itself is a first edition!


Ahh!! but now the Kindle 2 will read to you!! like having your very own robot!!


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

And they think I'm totally crazy to spend the money that the K2 costs.  I don't care though, it is my treat to myself!

Slainte,
Stephanie

Eagerly awaiting delivery of my e-baby on 2/25


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Eclectic Reader said:


> OTOH, my aging eyes can read much easier with the Kindle and makes reading fun again. For years, reading has been a chore for me.


My eyes have gotten worse too and I hate wearing glasses all the time, especially outdoors by the pool. One of the reasons I don't read while I'm outside is that I need my sunglasses but they aren't scripts so I have trouble reading outside but this should take care of those problems with the larger font sizes! Yeah!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

My DB at first expressed shock that I'd want something so "extravagant" just to read.  He knows I'm a gadget freak and was just rolling his eyes when I drooled over my mother's Kindle.

However, he saw the light shortly after I received it Christmas day for 2 reasons:  1) I was able to order a book out of thin air in about 30 seconds, and 2) my book collection won't get exponentially larger (on our bookshelves, anyways).

But we're kind of back where we started with the K2.  He doesn't understand my desire for the upgrade (even though I sold it for ALMOST as much as it cost initially).

Also, he was a bit put out with me that I arranged to sell my K1 on Craigslist and met up with the purchaser to exchange product for cash.  He knows that I met the buyer in the middle of a crowded electronics store, but he likes to be overbearingly overprotective most times.  He had to go around work last night complaining about how crazy his girlfriend is.

I'll let it roll off my back though.  I was careful, and am going to get the K2 that I wanted on the 25th.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes I get the same comment from friends usually the ones that don't even read!!  Then when they ask how much it was and I tell them I get well it must be nice to have $359 to blow on something like that.  My thoughts are yes I work, do my own nails, hair so if this is what I choose to spend my hard earned money on then I will.

My husband on the other hand does lots of traveling and bought something called Bookeenz and kept telling me not to get the kindle I could just use this but after some investigating and not being able to find much info on this I said forget it I'm getting what I want.  Luckily he'll be traveling when it arrives.....


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Ahh!! but now the Kindle 2 will read to you!! like having your very own robot!!


 I know!! just think I could cross stitch and finish that great book.....man I've got to stop reading this board!!

theresam


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

My friends who don't read, can't understand why I don't just go to the library for free books. 
My friends who do read, can't understand why I don't just go to the library for free books.

As I don't have a answer for either group I just don't bother answering them.

I asked my cousin once why she didn't read and she said it was just too  boring.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

tessa said:


> I asked my cousin once why she didn't read and she said it was just too boring.


How hard was it to resist the urge to resort to physical violence? I hate when people say that reading is boring. Boils my blood.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> How hard was it to resist the urge to resort to physical violence? I hate when people say that reading is boring. Boils my blood.


Not hard at all. She's 15 years younger and 6" taller.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I usually get nothing but positive reactions. (Maybe that's because I live the SF Bay Area - everyone's into gadgets here). At least once or twice a week, during my commute, someone asks to see my Kindle and starts lusting over it before my very eyes. 

Today, I pulled it out at my hairdresser's and found out that he's had one on order since Xmas - he'd never actually seen one live, so he was very excited although I did explain to him that he'd be getting the K2 (he'd just heard this morning that a new version was coming out). I ended up demonstrating it to 2 other customers in the shop, both of whom thought it was great and said they were going to check it out on Amazon tonight. Both were avid readers, but had never heard of ebooks before. Amazon really should start paying me a sales commission.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

tessa said:


> My friends who don't read, can't understand why I don't just go to the library for free books.
> My friends who do read, can't understand why I don't just go to the library for free books.
> 
> As I don't have a answer for either group I just don't bother answering them.
> ...


My answer to Library, eeewwww do you know how many germs are on those books? do you know where those books have been. LOL all my friends know that I can't stand used books. Won't touch them unless I'm desperate. That and I don't like to be tied to a time limit. Or the gas back and forth to the library.

theresam


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I recently ordered my own Kindle(yeah for me) but whenever I mention it to friends or family they look like I've lost my mind, they just don't understand.

Can't wait for it, I keep going to amazon to check on delivery as if it might magically speed up and miss me

I think I might just go nuts.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> My answer to Library, eeewwww do you know how many germs are on those books? do you know where those books have been. LOL all my friends know that I can't stand used books. Won't touch them unless I'm desperate. That and I don't like to be tied to a time limit. Or the gas back and forth to the library.
> 
> theresam


I haven't taken out a public library book in many years (I spend a lot of time at academic libraries, they are a different animal). The last time I had a public library book it smelled like smoke and I just said...oh, my second hand smoke in a book? Turned me off completely.

L


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Being single I can't always take all the quite in my house
> theresam


I grew up listening to music and spent many years reading with the TV on (makes watching reruns bearable ... I never paid that much attention  I know what you mean about liking the background noise. Have you tried downloading any MP3s to your Kindle? I loaded 4 CDs on my SD card and enjoy having that as my reading background. I already had a nice headset that my husband gave me with an MP3 player a few years ago, so now I get even more use out of them. The music player does wear the K battery down faster than just reading ... but it's a very nice feature IMO.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> I grew up listening to music and spent many years reading with the TV on (makes watching reruns bearable ... I never paid that much attention  I know what you mean about liking the background noise. Have you tried downloading any MP3s to your Kindle? I loaded 4 CDs on my SD card and enjoy having that as my reading background. I already had a nice headset that my husband gave me with an MP3 player a few years ago, so now I get even more use out of them. The music player does wear the K battery down faster than just reading ... but it's a very nice feature IMO.


Hi Glynnis, I have an Ipod I purchased it about 4 years ago. Just need to get speakers to plug it into. The only trouble is, I can't read with music, except sometimes with classical. For some reason I can read, or study with the tv on but not the radio. Drove my mom nuts LOL. I think because the talking is just noise to me but the music gets into my skin and makes me want to move and sing along (LOL) Then again with the kindle so easy to hold maybe I could dance around and read LOL.  

I haven't put music on my kindle because I don't have much space left and everytime I put an SD card in it the thing freezes up . Hmmm I didn't know that the music wears out the K battery faster. Guess it wouldn't matter too much I'm always home everynight for it to recharge! Just would have to remember to take the plug with me if I stay at moms!

theresam


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I seem to get very extreme reactions, both ways.  It's either HOW MUCH is that thing?!  Or WOW, I have to buy one!  I think I've sold at least 5-10 from showing them to people.  But I've had way more negative reactions, but mostly from non-readers.  If you're not a reader, you'd never understand spending this much money on a reader.  Two of my co-workers (both women) want one, and the rest seem to think it's ridiculous.  
I read SO much more than I used to (which was still quite a bit) with the kindle, I should probably work for amazon the way I talk about it!  Actually, Jeff Bezos should probably send me a paycheck.....


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> My answer to Library, eeewwww do you know how many germs are on those books? do you know where those books have been. LOL all my friends know that I can't stand used books. Won't touch them unless I'm desperate. That and I don't like to be tied to a time limit. Or the gas back and forth to the library.
> theresam


I have heard at least two librarians (same library) say that they think they wash their hands almost as often as nurses. It is terrible what some people do to library books.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I have heard at least two librarians (same library) say that they think they wash their hands almost as often as nurses. It is terrible what some people do to library books.


Maybe they should invest in rubber gloves like they do at the Dr. office LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm just the opposite:  I can't stand to have the TV on if I'm not actively watching it.  I frequently come home and LR will be in the computer room (which is at the opposite end of the house from the living room) and the TV will be on showing its crap to absolutely nobody.  I ask her, "Who is watching the television?"

She likes the background noise (and that's all it is) and doesn't mind wasting the electricity or lifespan of the TV to let it babble.  I hate the waste and don't understand the attraction of distant "white noise."

If she had on one of the zillion Sirius music channels we get on the TV, I'd understand.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> She likes the background noise (and that's all it is) and doesn't mind wasting the electricity or lifespan of the TV to let it babble. I hate the waste and don't understand the attraction of distant "white noise."


LOL.. Well i don't feel mines a complete wast of electricity. The bird gets a lot out of watching the tv. Later he has conversations about what he heard. So even if im not actually paying attention or in another room he's getting some use out of it! Does this help?? LOL... Oh he's an African Grey so yes he does understand the TV....sometimes too well and I have to be careful what channel it's on!    

theresam


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

My roommate for years had an African Grey.  Such a wonderful bird, sweet and sassy at the same time.  He lorded over the cats, but just when he wanted to sit on "their chairs".  He spent a lot of time in the bathroom, singing and whistling, and enjoying the echo.  He loved to take showers with us, and pooped on the heads of any visitors that he didn't like.  His name is Eli.  My old roommate and Eli still live together happily, he is 55 years old now, and she is 51.  I remember my 6 years with them, like velvet, wonderful.  I see him marching into his cage in the evening when he wanted to go to sleep NOW, and pulling the door to.  I feel him on my shoulder in the morning telling me that it is time to wake up now, and get moving.  What a wonderful creature........  I was blessed to share a home with him... 

And my main detractors of my spending any money on Tyrella, are my son and daughter, who each have spent Thousands of Dollars on CellPhones, and CellPhone Plans in the last few years.  They buy fancy phones, can't pay for it, and then get billed for mucho money.  Then they just go to another outlet and do the same thing again!  I have offered them phone cards, but, oh no, that's not cool enough.  Go figure.....  

maybe one day they will figure it out.................  GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I haven't taken out a public library book in many years (I spend a lot of time at academic libraries, they are a different animal). The last time I had a public library book it smelled like smoke and I just said...oh, my second hand smoke in a book? Turned me off completely.
> 
> L


Tried to use the library many times in the interest of frugality, but I have found things in library books that we won't even mention here. Disgusting!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

ricky said:


> My roommate for years had an African Grey. Such a wonderful bird, sweet and sassy at the same time. He lorded over the cats, but just when he wanted to sit on "their chairs". He spent a lot of time in the bathroom, singing and whistling, and enjoying the echo. He loved to take showers with us, and pooped on the heads of any visitors that he didn't like. His name is Eli. My old roommate and Eli still live together happily, he is 55 years old now, and she is 51. I remember my 6 years with them, like velvet, wonderful. I see him marching into his cage in the evening when he wanted to go to sleep NOW, and pulling the door to. I feel him on my shoulder in the morning telling me that it is time to wake up now, and get moving. What a wonderful creature........ I was blessed to share a home with him...


Thanks Ricky for sharing! Its not often I find people that have had or been around Grey's to understand my attachment to him. CJ, my Grey, constantly scolds my dogs LOL. He adores kids (any who stand lower than his cage LOL) he just starts cooing up a storm and giving them doe eye looks! When people ask if they can pet him I've started telling them they need to as CJ. They look at me funny but then ask and he'll either nod his head yes and bend down or ruffle up and glare at them for no. Its quite fun watching peoples reactions to him!

I'm also hearten to hear that your friends Grey is 55. My vet told me that there was no way that a Grey lives over 30 in captivity.  I didn't want to believe her but then Alex, Dr. Pepperburg's bird, passed away at 30 and I was beginning to get depressed that I only had 15 more years with the wonderful, crazy creature. I've had him since he was hatched 15 years ago and just can't bare the thought of parting from him (well except those days that he decides to have a screeching contest with the crows - or there is a french fry anywhere in the house!LOL ).

anyhoo, I have friends like that will spend all kinds of money on the latest phone when they had just spent a ton on the newest phone a few months ago. I could survive without a cell phone but don't think i can live without my kindle and I've had cell phones since 1997 but have only had my kindle since November!

theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> anyhoo, I have friends like that will spend all kinds of money on the latest phone when they had just spent a ton on the newest phone a few months ago. I could survive without a cell phone but don't think i can live without my kindle and I've had cell phones since 1997 but have only had my kindle since November!
> 
> theresam


I just go to the phone store when my old phone dies, sign up for another two years and get a practically free phone. The last one cost me two cents. The guy didn't want to charge me for it, but I felt like I wanted to spend money that day. Last of the big spenders, that's me. 

I consider books to be my entertainment budget. I rarely go out to eat and even more rarely go to the movies. Reading makes me happy.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I just go to the phone store when my old phone dies, sign up for another two years and get a practically free phone. The last one cost me two cents. The guy didn't want to charge me for it, but I felt like I wanted to spend money that day. Last of the big spenders, that's me.
> 
> I consider books to be my entertainment budget. I rarely go out to eat and even more rarely go to the movies. Reading makes me happy.


LOL Gertie, two cents . That's pretty good . I had quest for years and paid $25 month for the use of the phone. I was grandfathered in and after 6 years they finally told me the only way they would supply me with a new phone (mine had completely died) was to change the contract to $50 a month. I said no way and had to go to Verizon. The only reason I finally upgraded this phone was to many people texting me and I got tiered of trying to find the letters so I got one with a QWERTY touch key, which I'll keep until it passes on LOL.

Books are my main splurge for entertainment other than $9.00 for nextflix a month! I've thought about increasing to two dvd's at a time but then realized it takes me about a week or so just to watch the one I've got LOL.

theresam


----------



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

My husband wasn't very into the idea until he actually saw one.  Then he thought it was a great idea.

I haven't heard much "real book" talk in terms of the Kindle - I tend to get that in reference to all of the audio books I "read."  I have been told that I haven't read a book if I listen to it.  I consider that to be true only in the most literal sense!


----------

